# Ship them Sealed OR Opened for Inspection



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

OK, many places offer to ship a box sealed -or- open it for inspection before shipping.

Which one do you choose and why?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I asked for sealed for my first order. Probably cause I'm paranoid. If the source turns out legit I won't worry about it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I always ask for an inspection, habanos or otherwise. I'm going to open them and smoke them anyway, I personally would much rather have them find an issue before they ship than after.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Inspected


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Navistar said:


> I asked for sealed for my first order. Probably cause I'm paranoid. If the source turns out legit I won't worry about it


I'm curious. Do sites selling fakes offer to inspect them? I only buy from trusted sources.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm curious. Do sites selling fakes offer to inspect them? I only buy from trusted sources.


Want to share that source?

I'm thinking the answer is no. I have to find out for myself since no one I know smokes cigars


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

@Navistar Sources aren't allowed per forum rules. Do your homework, the information is there, just have to find it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mold and split wrappers can be minimized by having the cigars inspected. It is a free service!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> @Navistar Sources aren't allowed per forum rules. Do your homework, the information is there, just have to find it.


I'm aware of this and already made orders. Thank you


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Navistar said:


> Want to share that source?
> 
> I'm thinking the answer is no. I have to find out for myself since no one I know smokes cigars


You didn't answer my question. Do sites that sell fakes offer to inspect them before shipping?

And, no. No sharing of sources. You are not even supposed to ask. That includes asking when you aren't expecting an answer.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't ask for inspection on my first order but one of the wrappers were ripped off above the band and the rep credited me for that stick. Part of buying the source is the fact that people have positive experiences with the customer service aspect not just whether the merchandise is authentic or not.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

If people go through the trouble of making fakes, it's nothing to imitate a legit distributor and mimick their procedures with a good website. It's quite cheap to make a website .


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Navistar said:


> If people go through the trouble of making fakes, it's nothing to imitate a legit distributor and mimick their procedures with a good website. It's quite cheap to make a website .


Here's what I'm getting at... and there's kind of a Catch-22 to it. If you buy from a site that sells fakes, they are going to be fakes whether they are in an open box or a sealed one. If you buy from a site that sells the genuine article, they are going to be authentic whether the box is sealed or not.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's what I'm getting at... and there's kind of a Catch-22 to it. If you buy from a site that sells fakes, they are going to be fakes whether they are in an open box or a sealed one. If you buy from a site that sells the genuine article, they are going to be authentic whether the box is sealed or not.


No argument there. I have done as much research as I feel I can and made the best choice I feel I can. It just made me feel a little better to make a small order and request unopened to see if it has legit seals. I understand your take on the matter. I have to start somewhere.

I can't ask for sources but I hope I can take detailed pics and get your opinion when/if they arrive.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I never made a request either way but have got them both ways. It could go either way for me. If they open it, they checked for mold/defects etc and can fix it ahead of time. However if they didn't open it, you get that sweet sweet satisfaction of breaking that HSA seal, like peeling the screen cover off a new cell phone. :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Navistar said:


> No argument there. I have done as much research as I feel I can and made the best choice I feel I can. It just made me feel a little better to make a small order and request unopened to see if it has legit seals. I understand your take on the matter. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> I can't ask for sources but I hope I can take detailed pics and get your opinion when/if they arrive.


 @Navistar - Just send a good sized double-handful of them to me when they arrive. I'll let you know what I think.

Honestly, I hope it works out well for you. But, I trust you can see now why advice based on lack of experience doesn't really help the OP.

And to @SoCal Gunner, sorry for the thread drift, though there was a point to be made. And that point is, a sealed box is no more guarantee of authenticity than an open one. Not in this circumstance. Perhaps if you were buying from a street vendor when traveling abroad you might fear fakes placed in a discarded (real) box. But, the best way to avoid worrying about that when overseas is to only purchase from an authorized vendor anyway.

Bottom-line: Condition is the reason for requesting inspection. There's no guarantee that a vendor won't open your cigars, see a mass of mold, and still send them anyway. But, one hopes they wouldn't do that, and that is why I always request inspection when given a choice.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> I never made a request either way but have got them both ways. It could go either way for me. If they open it, they checked for mold/defects etc and can fix it ahead of time. However if they didn't open it, you get that sweet sweet satisfaction of breaking that HSA seal, like peeling the screen cover off a new cell phone. :grin2:


Ha! I look forward to it.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> @Navistar - Just send a good sized double-handful of them to me when they arrive. I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Honestly, I hope it works out well for you. But, I trust you can see now why advice based on lack of experience doesn't really help the OP.
> 
> ...


These conversations are how we learn. I dig a little deeper to the root of your advice. I appreciate your time and I hope it was helpful for the OP as it was for me.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> @Navistar - Just send a good sized double-handful of them to me when they arrive. I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Honestly, I hope it works out well for you. But, I trust you can see now why advice based on lack of experience doesn't really help the OP.
> 
> ...


You weren't the least bit nervous your first time purchasing the sacred CC?

Edit: I would be more than happy to send you a couple when I receive them. I have small hands, so only a couple can be grasped at once.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Navistar said:


> You weren't the least bit nervous your first time purchasing the sacred CC?


I had the distinct advantage of several years' prior experience with CC's from traveling overseas on a regular basis.

Plus, it's like playing poker. I've never yet seen a site selling fakes that didn't have a "tell". These guys assume their customers are ignorant about CC's (even more so than they are) and so anxious to buy "forbidden fruit", or so smitten with the prices, that they won't exercise due diligence. Simple common sense is all that's required to expose the vast majority for what they are.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Navistar said:


> Want to share that source?
> 
> I'm thinking the answer is no. I have to find out for myself since no one I know smokes cigars


I'll beat the dead horse here. There is and has been enough warnings to shake a stick at and still...still....the question comes up. The warning isn't trivial. ...it's real and determines the viability of this site to remain operational. Puff has to take a serious stance on this or Government can intervene.

Discipline will be meted out to those who do not follow the rules...it's just too important of a rule not to follow ...the consequences are just too severe if Puff doesn't follow the directive.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

@Cigary Sorry for the confusion there cigary. I think curmudgeon knows I wasn't really asking. As I said in several posts, I have a source


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Too bad there's no joke font.. 

People trying to" hint" their way around the rules happens enough that any statement joking or not, has to be taken in that context. It sucks but dems da rules.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Too bad there's no joke font..
> 
> People trying to" hint" their way around the rules happens enough that any statement joking or not, has to be taken in that context. It sucks but dems da rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> OK, many places offer to ship a box sealed -or- open it for inspection before shipping.
> 
> Which one do you choose and why?


Inspected of course.
Because i often request Dark Colorado, Rosado Wrappers.
Also i want to make sure they are looked at and pass inspection.
Just because they are sealed does not mean there can't be a problem.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I politely request inspection from the vendors I use.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Always request inspection. Like many other said, it is more to check the condition the cigars are in and hopefully they will not ship moldy sticks regardless!!

My first order was from a SA Habanos retailer who ships to the US so that I can have peace of mind, paid much more compared to other sources but authenticity and quality guaranteed. As I got more comfortable, more experience and gained more knowledge, now I use authorized vendors as well as trusted resellers and have not had any issues so far- AFAIK0


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I want to thank all that have responded and consider all responses part of the learning experience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Navistar said:


> @Cigary Sorry for the confusion there cigary. I think curmudgeon knows I wasn't really asking. As I said in several posts, I have a source


I appreciate the apology but this isn't confusion....it's something you asked that you should know better to ask. Regardless of thinking that Jack or you were playing around Jack didn't set you up so that you would ask that question. I play around...people on here play around...but we know where that line in the sand is and secondly....to publicly say that you have a "source" .....just dances around the subject matter where some newbie would PM you to ask for it. We have said it so many times on here about "sourcing/asking" that to trying to insert it into conversation is a mystery to me....what has to be done to get this point across where somebody else is going to test the waters by trying to get information? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I appreciate the apology but this isn't confusion....it's something you asked that you should know better to ask. Regardless of thinking that Jack or you were playing around Jack didn't set you up so that you would ask that question. I play around...people on here play around...but we know where that line in the sand is and secondly....to publicly say that you have a "source" .....just dances around the subject matter where some newbie would PM you to ask for it. We have said it so many times on here about "sourcing/asking" that to trying to insert it into conversation is a mystery to me....what has to be done to get this point across where somebody else is going to test the waters by trying to get information? :vs_unimpressed:


I get it, because posting pics of Cubans is so discreet. I won't be a bother anymore. I will just read when I need to know something. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

People just amuse me sometimes... ugh?

Sorry for the digression.

Inspected is the way to go IMO, why not... ;-)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Navistar said:


> I get it, because posting pics of Cubans is so discreet. I won't be a bother anymore. I will just read when I need to know something. Thanks for all the help.


Thank you for posting this....and if you want to post a photo of the cigars you purchased....that's ok to do so...just don't include anything that has a name of the place. There are plenty of photos of our cigars that are enjoyable to view....we just can't tell others as to how we got them or where.:smile2:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I ask for inspection of cigars most of the time,sometimes they inspect other times they don't. If i don't ask for an inspection, sometimes they inspect other times they don't..Damn crap shoot with the 'house's dice'.

FYI if you're hunting for sources Google is your good friend. Remember your talking or asking a data base not a human being, so word it properly and you'll be pleasantly surprised by the good results.

Patience is needed with all things in the Havana Cigar culture.


----------

